# Hilfreiche Links



## Davatar (3. Juni 2014)

Da im Moment die meisten Infos, die man so im Netz findet hauptsächlich aus der Beta stammen und daher teilweise recht veraltet sind, gibt's hier erstmal ein paar Links zu nützlichen Seiten. Wenn Ihr welche habt, postet sie bitte hier rein, dann ergänz ich die Liste laufend (zuletzt aktualisiert am 04.06.2014).

*Handwerk:*
Buffed-Artikel zum Handwerk - Relativ allgemein gehaltener Artikel, der eine Übersicht zum Handwerk liefert.
Kochen und Spezial-Rezepte - Ein Video, das das Kochen mit Zutaten und das Finden der Spezial-Rezepte erläutert. Achtung: Das Video stammt aus der Beta und entspricht nicht 100% der aktuellen Version! Aber zum grundsätzlichen Verstehen der Spezial-Rezepte hilfts doch ziemlich.

*Charakter-Klassen:*
Char-Builder - Englischer Builder, mit dem man sich nen Char builden kann. Einfach auf die Charakter-Klasse klicken und loslegen.
Fundstellen der VIPs (AMPs) - Fundstellen aller VIPs/AMPs für die Klassen?

Esper-Basisguide - Vorstellung des Espers mit halbstündigem Video auf Arkship
Arkanschütze-Basisguide - Vorstellung des Arkanschützen mit halbstündigem Video auf Arkship
Techpionier-Basisguide - Vorstellung des Techpioniers mit halbstündigem Video auf Arkship
Meuchler-Basisguide - Vorstellung des Meuchlers mit halbstündigem Video auf Arkship

*Quests:*

*Housing:*
Buffed-Video zum Housing

*Addons:*
Addons auf Curse-Gaming - Die wohl bekannteste Webseite zu Addons hat jetzt schon zahlreiche Addons für Wildstar.

*Sonstiges:*
Die Pfade - Buffed-Artikel zu den Pfaden
Wildstar-Forum
Gamepedia Wildstar-Wiki - Achtung, englisches Wiki!
Server-Status - Zeigt an welche Server online/offline sind.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2014)

Ich war mal so frei das zu pinnen.


----------



## Virikas (4. Juni 2014)

*Klassenguides*
Meuchler: http://www.wildstar-arkship.de/guides/wildstar-klassenguide-meuchler-stalker-dps-und-tank/715/1/uebersicht-zur-klasse/
Esper: http://www.wildstar-arkship.de/guides/wildstar-klassenguide-esper-dps-und-heiler/714/1/uebersicht-zur-klasse/
Arkanschütze: http://www.wildstar-arkship.de/guides/wildstar-klassenguide-arkanschuetze-spellslinger-dps-und-heiler/710/1/uebersicht-zur-klasse/
Techpionier: http://www.wildstar-arkship.de/guides/wildstar-klassenguide-techpionier-engineer-dps-und-tank/709/1/uebersicht-zur-klasse/

*AMP / VIP Übersicht* (wo finde ich was, wenn ich nicht das Ampfindeer Addon nutze):
http://www.wildstar-arkship.de/guides/fundorte-der-amps-vips-fuer-alle-wildstar-klassen/706/1/uebersicht/


----------



## Davatar (4. Juni 2014)

Server-Status, sowie Virikas Klassenguides und AMP/VIP-Übersicht hinzugefügt.


----------

